# The Golden Ratio For Clouds



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Not the kind in the sky.

Not the typical depiction of a network.

But rather the Greene and Greene inspired Cloud Lifts.

In the drawing there are straight runs (A to E) and radius corners (W to Z). While the longer straight runs (A, C, E) are a function of the design of the piece, the lifts or rise (B, D) and the corner radius should be governed by some sort of golden rule. (a.k.a. Φ)

The question is: what should the numbers be? What size radius with how much lift? 

I've found a lot of inconsistent documents but nothing that actually spells out the answer in numbers.

Oh, I have a dumb cad program so the diagram is in the bottom of the attached file.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know how big your piece is, but when I've done cloudlifts I eyeball them and make a template or two till I like what I see. What pleases the eye is usually close to the golden rule. I don't know how big or what your project is but maybe make some cardboard or hardboard full size pieces with some different measurements until you like what you see and you think it fits. That's the best I got, but I'll wager someone will have a better answer for you shortly.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

When I saw your post I started to wonder WTH is green and green or cloud lift (never heard of it) so I started to google around to try to figure it out. As I did that I found this webpage http://dorsetcustomfurniture.blogspot.com/2009/05/drawing-greene-greene-cloud-lift-with.html

Any help to your problem?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Longknife said:


> When I saw your post I started to wonder WTH is green and green or cloud lift (never heard of it) so I started to google around to try to figure it out. As I did that I found this webpage http://dorsetcustomfurniture.blogspot.com/2009/05/drawing-greene-greene-cloud-lift-with.html
> 
> Any help to your problem?



After too many drinks, Rich stumbled on the same website.:laughing:




ACP said:


> I don't know how big your piece is, but when I've done cloudlifts I eyeball them and make a template or two till I like what I see. What pleases the eye is usually close to the golden rule. I don't know how big or what your project is but maybe make some cardboard or hardboard full size pieces with some different measurements until you like what you see and you think it fits. That's the best I got, but I'll wager someone will have a better answer for you shortly.



That's a pretty good answer, because in the end, that's all that really matters. 











 









.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cloud Lifts ?*



Longknife said:


> When I saw your post I started to wonder WTH is green and green or *cloud lift (never heard of it) *so I started to google around to try to figure it out. As I did that I found this webpage http://dorsetcustomfurniture.blogspot.com/2009/05/drawing-greene-greene-cloud-lift-with.html
> Any help to your problem?


Yeah, I never heard of it eaither, either, but that's why we're here lurkin' and learnin':yes:
I was familiar with Greene and Greene, just didn't know that the design motif they used was call a "cloud lift".But I found this link that show a table being built in that style: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/?p_ArticleId=13687
Also this is cool: http://www.garymkatz.com/TrimTechniques/craftsman_style_mantel_2005.html  bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.gamblehouse.org/photos/int/index.html


I sent this to Rich, but I thought I'd share it here too. The Gamble House is a museum for cloudlifts. They are everywhere. Beautiful work.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Also this is cool: http://www.garymkatz.com/TrimTechniques/craftsman_style_mantel_2005.html  bill


It sure is Bill... THANKS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

More research.....more reading......more study......more pics.Will yield where "they" got the idea,on "paper".How well your eye is at notising the nuances comes more from practical experience.You'll find this balancing act all through the Craftsman period.

Its like the rules changing in a card game.....during the game!Studying periods leading up to this time should open some doors to understanding their agenda of design.BW


Oops edit to add.....read up on the pathological falacy(sp).We see it alot in period world....everyone wants or needs to have an opinion on what "they"(the original builder,arch.,ect) were thinking.This is where theres no replacing practical exp....vs just book study.


----------

